# Insulating Sill Plate



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

There are cheaper ways, but spray foam is phenomenal in this application.


----------



## garyc (Feb 28, 2009)

Are you saying its ok to fill the holes in the top of the concrete blocks with the foam?

If we don't use the foam what would you suggest? There is no vapor barrier here, just 2 x on top of the concrete block?


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

So the top course of block is open on the top?... If that is the case, you would waste a lot of material by filling every block with foam. Stick a piece of xps board in the hole to fill it, then spray over the entire sill box... To further minimize foam usage, you could cut pieces of xps to fit the whole sill box cavity, then just foam the perimeter of it to seal it.


----------

